# Favorite Movies...but...



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Okay...another Favorite movies thread...but...this one is different...because this one is your favorite non-mainstream movie...For me, It's all about the 1970's blacksploitation and kung fu movies...proof that classic cinema was alive as late as 30 years ago...

Okay...I have a few...I absolutely loved the move _Superfly_ I still crack up everytime I watch him take a toot off of his male symbol (what's that thing called anyway?) necklace and then licking it clean...then of course, _Crippled Masters_, a movie that's so disturbing that it's funny...deffinately a classic kung fu movie. Cant forget about _Dolemite_ "You aint worth no hundred dollars...I am Joe Blow the lover man, you should be payin me!" LMAO...classic...but of course...the greatest non mainstream movie of all time would probably be (and I think anybody who's ever seen it would aggree) _The One Armed Boxer Vs The Master of the Flying Guillotine_...quite possibly the greatest movie of all time, I was lucky enough to catch it in a theatre once, own it on DVD...watch it all the time, and it never gets old...I'd highly recommend picking this one up if you even remotely like Kung Fu movies...

any other classics out there that I may not have heard of but should be checking out???


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Okay...another Favorite movies thread...but...this one is different...because this one is your favorite non-mainstream movie...For me, It's all about the 1970's blacksploitation and kung fu movies...proof that classic cinema was alive as late as 30 years ago...
> 
> Okay...I have a few...I absolutely loved the move _Superfly_ I still crack up everytime I watch him take a toot off of his male symbol (what's that thing called anyway?) necklace and then licking it clean...then of course, _Crippled Masters_, a movie that's so disturbing that it's funny...deffinately a classic kung fu movie. Cant forget about _Dolemite_ "You aint worth no hundred dollars...I am Joe Blow the lover man, you should be payin me!" LMAO...classic...but of course...the greatest non mainstream movie of all time would probably be (and I think anybody who's ever seen it would aggree) _The One Armed Boxer Vs The Master of the Flying Guillotine_...quite possibly the greatest movie of all time, I was lucky enough to catch it in a theatre once, own it on DVD...watch it all the time, and it never gets old...I'd highly recommend picking this one up if you even remotely like Kung Fu movies...
> 
> any other classics out there that I may not have heard of but should be checking out???


I had completely forgotten about the Master of the Flying Guillotine. I remember watching that movie every time it came on. Also another of my all-time favorites is the Warriors. I have it on DVD and watch it almost once a month.


----------



## Gong Tao Jai (Jul 7, 2005)

Get Carter, the 1971 version starring Michael Caine. Arguably the best British gangster movie ever.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I'm not sure what you're considering outside of the mainstream. I assume you're not looking for our favorite art house or foreign movies, right?

Does Snatch count as mainstream?

What about Eraserhead or Repo Man?

Also, you owe it to yourself to see They Live, starring Rowdy Roddy Piper. My favorite line: "I have come here to kick ass and chew bubble gum. And I'm all out of bubble gum.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Paid in Full and Shottas


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

jackmccullough said:


> I'm not sure what you're considering outside of the mainstream. I assume you're not looking for our favorite art house or foreign movies, right?
> 
> Does Snatch count as mainstream?
> 
> ...


Repo Man and They Live! Two classics on my DVD shelf. CONSUME! OBEY!

My favorite non-mainstream films include Wim Wenders' Until The End of the World and the Japanese film Battle Royale.

I don't know if Monty Python films count. They're sort of mainstream.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

I don't know if they counted as movies but the Japanese _Blind Samurai_ series. Same story line each time but always entertaining.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

_The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the Eighth Dimension_.

"No matter where you go, there you are."


----------



## pendennis (Oct 6, 2005)

Three Days of The Condor - Robert Redford, Faye Dunaway, John Houseman, Cliff Robertson, Max Von Sydow.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Army of Darkness...


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm a fan of 60's and 70's paranoid conspiracy suspense/thrillers. Three Days of the Condor is among the best, along with The Parallax View, The Conversation, Seven Days in May, etc...

City of Lost Children is a good non-mainstream movie, as are almost all of Jeunet's films.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

_Plan 9 From Outer Space_ surpasses them all. Incomparable. _Glen or Glenda_'s pretty good, too. Nor should one overlook the two incredible catastrophes associated with Gore Vidal: _Myra Breckenridge _and _Caligula._


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Thom Christopher's Gloria Swanson moment as Troxartes, the evil warlock, in _Deathstalker III _is Pure D fromage.

Rarely, if ever, has a man wearing a silk turban appeared to be so evil, and so fey.

I devote considerable space to weird movies on my wretched blog.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Night of the Killer Lepus
The Princess Bride
The Toxic Avenger
The Day The Earth Stood Still
Pecker (Statue of Mary that speaks: Full of Grace, Full of Grace!)


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> Killer Klowns From Outer Space
> _* Night of the Killer Lepus*_
> The Princess Bride
> The Toxic Avenger
> ...


Ahh...a fellow connoisseur


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Lushington said:


> _Plan 9 From Outer Space_ surpasses them all. Incomparable. _Glen or Glenda_'s pretty good, too.


Ed Wood was brilliant...

Plan 9 is deffinately a classic...


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I Spit On Your Grave
Bloodsucking Freaks


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Daywalker said:


> I Spit On Your Grave
> Bloodsucking Freaks


OK, the gloves are off now:

Regular repulsive:

_Ilsa, She-Wolf of the SS
Make Them Die Slowly
I Eat Your Flesh_ (great Easter-time double bill with _I Drink Your Blood_)

More campy than gross:

_Jesus Christ, Vampire Hunter
Shock Waves__
Bubba-Ho-Tep
_
Bad Kung-Fu:

_Circle of Iron
Mr. Vampire_
Anything by the Shaw Brothers

Breathtakingly bad:

_The Wrestling Women vs. The Aztec Mummy
The Wizard of Gore
Basket Case

_And my personal favorite, the immortal _Zombie Lake, _with the best bad dubbing, day-for-night shooting and ratio of naked breasts to zombie Wermacht soldiers in cinema history.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Robot Monster
Monster A Go-Go 
Billy the Kid versus Dracula-*Tagline:* The West's deadliest gunfighter! The world's most diabolical killer! 
The Earth Dies Screaming
Surf Nazis Must Die
The Day of the Triffids
IT Came From Outer Space
When Worlds Collide
White Zombie
Troll 2
The Crimson Ghost
Tron
Infra-Man: giant beetle monsters, she-demons and Princess Dragon Mom, it doesn't get much better than this one.
The Food of the Gods

Patrick, I mistakenly typed Killer Lepus rather than the actual title of Night of the Lepus


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> Patrick, I mistakenly typed Killer Lepus rather than the actual title of Night of the Lepus


I knew what you meant. There aren't that many killer rabbit flicks.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> I knew what you meant. There aren't that many killer rabbit flicks.


Monty Python's Holy Grail: "Run away, run away!"


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

jbmcb said:


> I'm a fan of 60's and 70's paranoid conspiracy suspense/thrillers. Three Days of the Condor is among the best, along with The Parallax View, The Conversation, Seven Days in May, etc...


I heartily agree with these choices, however they are all certainly mainstream films other than possibly "The Conversation".


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

"The Horse's Mouth" with Alec Guiness
Luc Besson's "The Professional" with Jean Reno and a remarkable pre-pubescent Lolita-ish performance by Natalie Portman.
Bergman's "The Seventh Seal" with a young Max von Sydow.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> I'm not sure what you're considering outside of the mainstream. I assume you're not looking for our favorite art house or foreign movies, right?
> 
> *Does Snatch count as mainstream?*
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say Snatch, Eraserhead or Repo Man are mainstream. Repo Man and Eraserhead are cult classics, and Snatch is relatively unknown. Great choices Jack.

UHF 
Re-Animator
Attack of the Killer Tomatoes
Somewhere In Time
Shaun of the Dead
The Enforcer-worth a viewing if only to see a kid used as a flailing yo-yo of death. 
Cube

My friends and I used to get together and watch the big blockbuster type movies and comment on them MST3K style. Twister is our all time favorite to laugh at. Bill Paxton is unintentionally hilarious. Another favorite of ours is Independence Day.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

I LOVED Re-Animator. Shaun of The Dead was also great.

Tron! I used to have the biggest crush on Bruce Boxleitner. Don't tell anyone.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

Well not exactly cult films but I like some of the old Mosfilm work - especially Alexander Nevsky (1938?), The Cranes Are Flying (1956) and Moscow Does Not Believe in Tears (1979). And of course if Russian films are your thing then you have to check out Burnt By The Sun (1994).

Karl


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> Well not exactly cult films but I like some of the old Mosfilm work - especially Alexander Nevsky (1938?), The Cranes Are Flying (1956) and Moscow Does Not Believe in Tears (1979). And of course if Russian films are your thing then you have to check out Burnt By The Sun (1994).
> 
> Karl


I watched _Alexander Nevsky_ just the other night, having TiVo'd it off a local university cable channel. Fabulous images. _Russian Ark _is another good, recent Russian film. I plan on seeing _The Italian_ this weekend, although my expectations are not terribly high.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> The Day of the Triffids


Fantastic choice, Laxplayer. I think this carnivorous classic was on once a week when I was a kid. Haven't seen it in years.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

A Questionable Gentleman said:


> Fantastic choice, Laxplayer. I think this carnivorous classic was on once a week when I was a kid. Haven't seen it in years.


Thanks AQG. The film is still available as a DVD on Amazon, but unfortunately it is poorly reproduced.

When I was in college, I worked at a video store. It was a pretty large company, but still family owned. A co-worker of mine and I ordered movies to be shipped to us from all the other stores in the company and put together one of the finest collections of cult classic, b-movie and z-movie films. Everything from _Faster, Pussycat! Kill! Kill!_ and _Manos The Hands of Fate _to truly awful films such as _A Nymphoid Barbarian in Dinosaur Hell. _Sadly, once DVDs became more popular, the section was removed to make more room for the new titles.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

I've never seen Faster Pussycat. I'll have to see if Netflix has it.In law school, my study group did cheesey sci-fi movie night every Tuesday. Some it it was very entertaining and some... well, avoid Wax: The Discovery of Television Among the Bees at all costs.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

A Questionable Gentleman said:


> I've never seen Faster Pussycat. I'll have to see if Netflix has it.In law school, my study group did cheesey sci-fi movie night every Tuesday. Some it it was very entertaining and some... well, avoid Wax: The Discovery of Television Among the Bees at all costs.


I'm not a fan of Burroughs, and my cousin told me it was the worst movie he had ever seen, so I have not watched that one.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Wild Strawberries
Yojimbo
Man with a Camera
Pull My Daisy

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Lushington said:


> I watched _Alexander Nevsky_ just the other night, having TiVo'd it off a local university cable channel. Fabulous images. _Russian Ark _is another good, recent Russian film. I plan on seeing _The Italian_ this weekend, although my expectations are not terribly high.


Nevsky is certainly one of the high points of musical scoring for a film. Eisenstein felt that Prokofiev captured the very soul of the film.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

The Sergei Eisenstein Troika:
Alexander Nevsky- the Russian version of Disney on Ice!
Ivan the Terrible- my personal favorite
Battleship Potemkin (the Odessa steps scene was shamelessly cribbed in the Untouchables)

Sci-fi
the Andromeda Strain
The Time Machine ( the George Pal one)
Mysterious Island (Love the Bernard Herrmann soundtrack)

Total gross-out
Pink Flamingoes :crazy: Saw it in college- once is enough.


----------



## AOI Photo (Dec 19, 2006)

Zardoz


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Barcelona, Tailor of Panama, The Browning Version, The Apartment, Alice in the Cities, Being Human, Mon Oncle, The Horse's Mouth, The Long Goodbye, Crimes and Misdemeanors, Le Cercle Rouge, Miller's Crossing, Dirty Pretty Things, Small Change, The Third Man, Local Hero, The Man in the White Suit

Clearly some are mainstream I guess. You all can tell me if any of them aren't.

Danny


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

AOI Photo said:


> Zardoz


Ah, who can forget the flying Zeus head and the seemingly interminable psychedelic scene? Sheds a whole new light on Sean Connery.

Speaking of Connery, try "A Woman of Straw" with Gina Lolabriggita. Connery plays the coniving nephew of an irascible rich man who quips at Connery's expense, "Look at those lilly white hands, if you please. Fit only for driving Jaguars and seducing women!"


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

A Questionable Gentleman said:


> Ah, who can forget the flying Zeus head and the seemingly interminable psychedelic scene? Sheds a whole new light on Sean Connery.


In that loincloth and with that shagginess, we don't want much light on him...


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

yachtie said:


> The Sergei Eisenstein Troika:
> Alexander Nevsky- the Russian version of Disney on Ice!
> Ivan the Terrible- my personal favorite
> Battleship Potemkin (the Odessa steps scene was shamelessly cribbed in the Untouchables)


De Palma readily says he was paying homage to Eisenstein, not the same as "shamelessly cribbing". Eisenstein created a new vocabulary for film and it was almost impossible not to quote him from time to time, consciously or not. Potemkin is quoted also in "Lawrence of Arabia" with the motorcycle goggles hanging from the branch after Lawrence's fatal motocycle accident. The list goes on and on, but I think it is a disservice to De Palma to accuse him of cribbing.


----------



## PITAronin (Nov 30, 2004)

Lair of the White Worm


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Zardoz scarred me for life.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

PITAronin said:


> Lair of the White Worm


Hugh Grant's greatest triumph. It was all downhill with romantic comedies and hookers from there.

"Folks lived in mortal fear, on both sides of the weir..."


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

A Questionable Gentleman said:


> Hugh Grant's greatest triumph. It was all downhill with romantic comedies and hookers from there.
> 
> "Folks lived in mortal fear, on both sides of the weir..."


Hugh Grant was in _Lair of the White Worm_? Was this the Ken Russell atrocity?


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Red Sonja.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Lushington said:


> Hugh Grant was in _Lair of the White Worm_? Was this the Ken Russell atrocity?


You bet! Opposite Amanda Donohoe.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Gurdon said:


> Wild Strawberries
> Yojimbo
> * Man with a Camera*
> Pull My Daisy
> ...


Do you mean the Dziga Vertov film? One of my favorites.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*I forgot*

Attack of the Killer Tomatoes

Gurdon


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> Do you mean the Dziga Vertov film? One of my favorites.


I don't recall the director's name, but it is a Russian film made in, I think, the early 1920s'. Could there be more than one film fitting this description? A friend rented it last spring when I was visiting. It was remarkable and quite watchable/viewable even now.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------

